# Ama's eye



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't post picture right now, but I promise I will in a couple of hours. Ama's eye is worry me. It looks like her bottom third eye lid is showing. The pictures I took are extremely blurry because she wouldn't hold still and it makes it look worse than what it is. There is no swelling, no discharge, and it is not watering. She hasn't been rubbing it and she acts like it is not bothering her. 

I read a post Susanne made a while back about using homeopathic eye drops for irritation... because it honestly does not look like an infection.

Im also worried about getting to the vet with her if it is serious because I am leaving town friday until Monday. The closest vet is 30-45 minutes away. And I wont have a vehicle tomorrow morning. I didn't sleep at all last night because im worried about getting her to the vet if its nessecary which is why I am asking you guys first.

It is possible she just has dry eyes? Grey gets red nostrils sometimes from the house air being so dry.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could try misting her and see if that helps. To take a better pic you could stand about 18" away from her and zoom in on her eye. Or take a normal picture and crop it and post that.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I will post what I have when I get to work. Its not that im taking bad pictures. She is just so active that she doesn't hold still at all.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I will give her a steam bath when I get home tonight and see if there is improvement.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If her eye has always been like this, this could be normal. What you are describing is what I have called a hound dog eye (do a forum search for past discussions) Those type of eyes tend to be more sensitive to dust, and low humidity.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It has been like this since I can remember.... Jaime might be able to say otherwise.

Do you think homeopathic eye drops could fix it or help her be more comfortable?

I know pictures will help. I promise to get them up soon.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just did a search myself..here's a thread I read on it:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=15631&highlight=Hound


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is the clearest pictures of it:










You can see how it's a lighter red than the rest of her eye.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Comparing pictures of Grey next to Ama and her eyes are bigger than his...

You can see it here:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is probably just hound dog eye..it doesn't look like a serious issue to me. I wouldn't worry so much about it. Susanne listed precautions to another user in the link I posted earlier.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah... It just doesn't look like an infection to me, because there are no other symptoms and it's not bothering her at all.

I saw the precautions... I think I am going to buy this to help her out:

http://www.amazon.com/AIR-PURIFIER-HUMIDIFIER/dp/B0052DTF1K

And mist her often.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Would homeopathic eye drops help at all with it being hound dog eye? She doesn't rub it so I don't think it itches, but would it really make a difference with dryness if I get the purifier/humidifier?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The only thing I could see that might help is steroid drops..which speed up the healing process, so this could only work if it was going to heal itself eventually. I personally would just mist her often, use an air purifier, and keep an eye on it to make sure that it doesn't get irritated (and follow all the other precautions).


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it is a slight droop of the eyelid (hound dog eyes, just a descriptive term) eye drops and medications are not going to do a thing. But, it is good to keep the eye drops on hand just in case her eyes get irratated later on.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Might it be a good idea to use some sterile saline eye drops on it? This might help with lubrication and keep debris out of the eye. I'm sure she's going to be fine, Meagan. But I think there's some kind of rule where they always have to do something to scare us right before a trip/holiday.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I ordered them last night when I read about them in another thread just in case, so I will keep them handy in case she gets irritated, and I will just follow the precautions you've both recommended.  Thanks for being here to help answer questions.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Might it be a good idea to use some sterile saline eye drops on it? This might help with lubrication and keep debris out of the eye. I'm sure she's going to be fine, Meagan. But I think there's some kind of rule where they always have to do something to scare us right before a trip/holiday.


Tell me about it!  I'm a wreck leaving her now. lol.

This is what I ordered last night:

http://www.amazon.com/Boiron-Homeop...QEXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334167061&sr=8-1


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I wonder if it is more common in lutinos, Zoey has this too.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> I wonder if it is more common in lutinos, Zoey has this too.


i was kind of wondering the same thing. i looked up "lutino eye problems" but i didn't really get anything back on it..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo doesn't have it, although her eyes are bigger than Sunny's. Not that anecdotal data proves anything, but.  I don't know much about the drops and their specific ingredients, but as long as they're safe and soothing, I'd think they'd be good.


----------

